# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  A quick guide to Windows Movie Maker Brainflooding!

## slayer

Hello everyone! It's 4:01 AM and I'm bored! So I'm going to make a quick tutorial on how to make a brainflooder using Windows Movie Maker.

Now, if you don't want to use WMM, and just want to quickly watch some pictures, then go ahead and check out this thread here.

There's both pro's and con's to using the WMM and that Brainflooder program.

*WMM Pros and Cons*:
+Can be edited anytime you want
+Adding any music you want to it
+Can add video clips and effects to the video or pictures
+Can change the length of pictures seperatly
+Add it to your portable video player for on-the-go brainflooding!

-May take awhile to get all the images put in (if you want them in a certain order that is)

*Brainflooder Program's Pros and Cons*:
+Quick and easy to use
+Can flash the images in any picture folder you've chosen at random
+Can set the amount of time you want the brainflooder to flash the images

-Playing music with it may be a hard task if your trying to play more than one song if you don't have them in a playlist or something
-Requires that you download it
-Can only show pictures in one folder and it's sub-folders

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Ok, so enough of the pros and cons. Let's get right to this WMM tutorial! It's going to be short and sweet, so don't worry about any special editing or anything to be done.

1.) First off, open up your Windows Movie Maker program. It should be located in *Start* > *All Programs* > *Windows Movie Maker*. If it's not in your list, look harder, or search online for a download (I think it's free...).

2.) Once it has opened, before you start importing your pictures or whatever it is you want to do, go to *Tools* > *Options* and go to the *Advanced tab*. See where it says Picture Duration? Try changing that somewhere between _0.5_ and _1_. Then on the bottom next to an Arrow should be this funny looking shape. It should say *Show Timeline*. Click that.

_REMEMBER: If you add your pictures in the timeline first, then change the properties, the image times WILL NOT CHANGE! So be sure to get this how you want it, then add your images to the timeline and adjust them to your liking._

3.) Now, go ahead and add your images to the timeline. If you want it to be quick and easy, just select all your images and drag them in the timeline. Then you can go right ahead and save your movie file and add it to your video player or DVD or whatever. I would also recommened uploading it to Youtube so others may see it.

Optional Step
4.) If you have a favorite song or sound you would like to add (I suggest a nice Lucid MP3), then click on the *Import Audio or Music* button on the left. Once you do that, just drag it under your pictures and it should be added. You should now be able to fade it in and out, change it's volume, and cut it into pieces if you'd like.

_Note: Editing the pictures and sound files will not be written in this small tutorial, not unless people actually want it to be added._


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Recommendation: I would highly recommend adding quick signs that say things like "You are dreaming," or "Do a Reality Check." These may be helpful to you when brainflooding.

Just click on the *Add Titles or Credits* button to the left. Click on either *Title after the selected clip*, or *Title before the selected clip*. Then simply add your text in the top box. I would also recommened changing the background color to black, and text color to white. To do this, click on the *Change text font and color* button below the boxes. This will allow you to change text color, size, transparency, font, and background color. You can experiment with what you like, but I usually go for white text on black background.

Now click on *Change the title animation*. Look for the *Basic Title* under the *Titles, One Line* section. This will allow you to cut the time of the text smaller to fit with your images.

After you are done adding your text, click on *Done, add title to movie*. Once it comes in, it'll probably be around 5 seconds long or so. This can be changed easily. Just click on the selected clip, and on the right side of it, drag the end of the clip to the left to make it smaller. If you need too, use the Zoom in and Zoom out buttons right above the timeline.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

I hope everyone enjoys this tutorial and uses it well. If you have any questions, don't be afriad to ask. Brainflooding does not work for everyone, and I wouldn't recommend doing this if you are prone to sezuires or flashing images, but you may try longer times if you think you can handle. I'm not responsible if you hurt yourself.

----------


## slayer

Boom de ya da?

----------


## Lionsroar

How do we actualy use this brainflooding method? do I look at it before sleeping? after the the sleeping part? or leisurely?

----------


## panta-rei

First off, slayer... Don't bump your own threads after a few hours...

Lionsroar, I think brain flooders work best just before going to sleep, or during a WBTB. 

Good work, slay.

----------


## slayer

You can try it before you go to bed, or randomly throughout the day.

I think you might have a better change at doing it before you go to bed.

Another good way to try it is when your doing a WBTB or something similar.

----------


## Shift

And for those to whom this makes no sense whatsoever, you can start a collection on deviantart and just play it while playing a song on itunes.

I actually did a bunch of these over the summer Slay, but only to help me relax. Anyway, from someone who already knew how to do it, this was well explained I think  :smiley:

----------


## slayer

I tried this last night with the brainflooder thing with a whole bunch of images changing at 0.60 per second and I had about 3 good dreams, but they ended kind of bad :/

I'm going to try it again tonight while watching them at change every second.

I was also listening to The Truth lucid mp3 while watching the images.

@Del: I posted this at 04:39 *AM* and I bumped it at 10:24 *PM*...that's about 16 hours...I think that's long enough...

----------


## CanceledCzech

How does a brainflooder work exactly?

----------


## slayer

It's supposed to flood the images into your brain or something before you go to bed...

Brainflooding gives me vivid dreams and a bit better dream recall when I do it.

I'm not sure I could give you a big scientific reason on why it works. I think it has something to do with the images going by really fast and your brain trying to sort them out.

----------


## Slick

I also recommend the Subliminal Lucid 3.0 mp3 for the background made by ninja9578. His sounds pretty calming.

I wish there was a simple picture pack I can find though, since it's tiring downloading the pictures one by one, lol.

----------

